

Slippery chicken: Open-source algorithmic music composition environment - diminish
http://www.michael-edwards.org/sc/

======
diminish
I'm currently taking a coursera [Fundamentals of music
theory]([https://class.coursera.org/musictheory-001/wiki/Meet_the_Tea...](https://class.coursera.org/musictheory-001/wiki/Meet_the_Team))
class from Dr. Michael Edwards and team from University of Edinburgh. He has
deep knowledge in the field. After the class I'll work on this software,
hopefuylly.

------
dktbs
I really like this idea, and the precompiled lisp images made it simple to
have this up and running instantly to play around with.

------
prezjordan
Cool project! Kind of an unfortunate name.

